# Identifying told trains



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi i recently bought some old trains at an estate sale. some have names and some don't Now I thought they were all HO but now I thinks some are S How do I tell the difference. I will post some pics. Any information would be helpful and appreciated.

Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike

You can determine whether S or HO gauge by the how far
apart the wheels are on the axle. Also, S gauge will
have oversize flanges on the wheels.

The photos don't clearly show either the wheels or the
couplers. The type of coupler would also help identify.

Your last pic is that of a Union Pacific tan and yellow switcher.
It is HO. Note the horn hook couplers. S gauge couplers
are a long black plastic hook with a notch on the bottom
side. Like this.

http://www.amazon.com/American-Flyer-Gauge-Train-Coupler/dp/B00C4CMNKW

Note: Knuckle couplers are available for S but your's most likely
will have the above.

Compare the spacing of the wheels on this locomotive with
your other cars and locos and you will know which are which.

Don


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

All HO stuff. I see some neat stuff I like!


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

*i see some stuff I like*

Can you tell me what zi have I know nothing


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have some pretty classic old school HO--but--don't go planning your 401K around it. Unless you find that right market, the majority of modelers will not be interested. I see old brass, possibly KMT or Alco models, many classic kits and cars. Without them in front of me to look at markings and such, I can offer no further help...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> You have some pretty classic old school HO--but--don't go planning your 401K around it.


dream killer.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

BTW, is this the start of a railroad dynasty or are you planning to flip these? It is a nice little lot. Wrong gauge though.

again with the


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The New Guy said:


> dream killer.


Just sayin'....:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The 3 green coaches, the #155 steamer and the 4-6-4 and a coupler flat cars are by American Flyer HO. The yellow diesel is a Revell and the silver coaches, if aluminum, are by Mantua. Good finds! Like I say, all is HO and NO, nothing is worth big big dollars.


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

planning to flip them and no i don't think i found the holy grail. The other cars are aluminum and the brass car is a japanese make (without going down to the basement to look at the name) just an honest guy who goes to auctions and tries to make a few bucks but not quitting my day job


----------



## mdbush85 (Jan 10, 2014)

and I like the guy who said dream killer - a sense of humor is important now if i could sell those (senses of humor) I would have a big 401 k


----------

